# PCManFM Crashing



## davetrotteruk (Oct 4, 2010)

Every time I try to open any sort of file through pcmanfm it quits and it will not re-open until i reboot.
It comes up with the error

```
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```
I am wondering if its because I have not set the default programs for the files. I could really do with a bit of a hand being such a newbie at this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 4, 2010)

I found PCManFM to be particularly dodgy if I did not have icons set in my gtkrc-2.0

Does yours come up with a message box complaining about icons before it crashes?

Perhaps you would like to try Thunar instead? (Only pulls in a couple of small xfce4 deps)


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 4, 2010)

My icon set if fine and no complaints there. It crashes when I try to open any file.


----------



## Eponasoft (Oct 8, 2010)

pcmanfm 0.9.7 built from the latest source tree crashes if I try to assign an application to open a particular file type... pretty serious issue IMO. And it won't come back up until X is closed and started again... no messages on the command line or anything if I try running it again after it's crashed. And the really irritating thing is that I also use it for my desktop, and it takes that down too when it crashes. Using lxappearance fixed the original issue it had with icon sets... but Thunar is starting to look good right about now.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2011)

Choosing 'Open With' dumps core.

How do I associate file extensions? (It should be done once 'Open With' has been used, but what a hell, it dumps core)

*There is no documentation!*

How to get rid of 'menu://applications/'

I wana set up 'Trash' trash:/// to move deleted files in ~/.Trash

What is syntax and full list of options for ~/.config/pcmanfm/*pcmanfm.conf*?!

*There is no documentation!*

Anyone submitted a PR? This pcmanfm is a total mess and it also DOESN'T like all icons availble in ports gnome-icons-* (only some of them hook up)


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2011)

x11-fm/gentoo is so much better


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> x11-fm/gentoo is so much better


I'don't like Norton Comander alike FMs
I wana modern GTK2 FM


----------



## JokerBoy (Jan 17, 2011)

davetrotteruk said:
			
		

> Every time I try to open any sort of file through pcmanfm it quits and it will not re-open until i reboot.



Removing ~/.config/pcmanfm/pcmanfm.conf after that works for me.

Anyway, you should try patch. Works for me in 0.9.8. 

You should try Thunar also.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2011)

Even if patch works, I have zero tolerance for apps without documentation.
Yes, I'm already riding with thunar_!_
Excelent FM.


----------

